
Why is insulin so expensive? - jseliger
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/04/why-is-insulin-so-expensive.html
======
aurizon
Because the threat of death unless you pay up concentrates the mind - or
crass, deep sucking greed - you choose!!

